# Need advice on space between tablesaw & mitersaw station



## Robbk (Feb 26, 2017)

Hey guys,
I'm trying to plan out my garage shop. 
I only have 1 side of a 2 car garage and am not sure how much space I should have between the table saw and the miter saw station

Right now I have it at just under 3'. The problem is that the wife wants me to put in a plastic curtain to contain as much dust as possible right between the 2 garage doors. So the line on the garage floor is where the plastic curtain is going to go. Can't really move table saw more to the right and I want to have a 36" cut capacity on the table saw.

Is 3' too small, am I going to be hate maneuvering









?

I've included a picture.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

As long as you can rip a 4×8 sheet safely you'll be okay I would think.

Welcome to Lumber Jocks!


----------



## TajBuilder (Aug 6, 2008)

It's not a problem. The main thing is to have the miter saw and bench the same height as the table saw so you can move the stock around. I have my bench setup very similar except that I have a radial arm saw. I frequently use the bench for support when I'm breaking down sheet goods.


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

I think you will be fine. my last shop had a very similar layout but less clearance (closer to 28" I'd guess) and it was a little tight but certainly usable.


----------



## mat60 (Feb 24, 2017)

I feel the bench is taking up to much wall space and I would have most everything on wheels.


----------



## Robbk (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks guys. 
I didn't consider making the height of the bench the same as the table saw but it makes complete sense. The bench is not completely set. I'm not sure how long I'm going to need it.

Thanks for you help


----------

